# My Collection *Updated with Pics!*



## kateisgreat (May 31, 2005)

E/S:
Meadowland
Metamorph
Angelcake
Pink Pappillon
Plum
Diana 1 Quad
Belle Azure
Lucky Green
White Frost
Electric Eel
Humid
Black Tied
Living Pink
Say Yeah
Chrome Yellow

Paints:
Bare Canvas

Fluidlines:
Black Track
Royal Wink
Waveline

Brushes:
266

L/S:
Flutterby
Scanty
Madame B
Pink Freeze

Lustreglass:
Spring Bean
Love Nectar 
Wanderlust
Palatial

Lipglass:
Viva Glam V
Elle
Rayothon
Flash Of Flesh
Oi Oi Oi
Prrr
Poetic License

Tinted Lip Conditioners:
Summerfete
Gentle Coral
Virtuous Violet

Pearlizer:
Good As Gold

Pigments/Glitters:
Deckchair
Lustdust
Golden Olive sample
Pink Opal sample
Blue Pigment

Etc:
Rose D'or Bronzing Stick
Foundation: Select SPF 15
15 Pan Palette


Lipgelees:
Dewy Jube
Slicked Pink
Saplicious
Lilacrush

Spread Out:
(ignore the white spot, it was a tshirt I had my collection laid out on!)





In The Drawer:




Not pictured:
Pink opal pigment sample,Select SPF 15 because I didn't feel like going to find it, Chrome yellow, The 15 pan palette, Prrr,Oi Oi Oi l/g, Gentle Coral and Virtuous Violet


----------



## kateisgreat (Jul 24, 2005)

updated


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice collection. Are you gonna post pics?


----------



## kateisgreat (Jul 28, 2005)

I've been waiting till I thought it was big enough so I think I will take pics this week and post them.


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 14, 2005)

updated, still have to add pics!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Seems like a nice collection to me! I can't wait for the pics! =)


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 22, 2005)

added:
15 pan palette. chrome yellow e/s, prrr l/g, oi oi oi l/g, virtuous violet tlc, gentle coral tlc


----------

